# Can 4mp be brominated with , kbr + diluted h2so4 +h202.



## Bennychairman (Nov 6, 2022)

i cant get 48% hbr from a seller , so i want to ask if its possible , will it work ? because i did brominate 2ch like that , so i wonder , and if so and what ratio and what scale will it work.


----------

